# ((( What breed )))



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I just bought 2 pairs of pigeon thet were imported from Hungary. any one can tell me what breed are they?

1st pair





2nd pair


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I have no idea however looks like a high flying breed.
I really dig the second pair!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The second pair are Galician Highfliers (Galician Silvers, Polish Highfliers). The first pair are probably Polish Highfliers too.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

the 1st pair has more of a slope roll head like show homer heads and the crest is less. Anyways i like the second pair as well.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Not all imported birds are always 'standard'. I would say both these pairs could be polish high fliers, but obviously either (and maybe even both) pairs are not what the standard would require.

I would be especially worried about bull eyed white (recessive white) and pearl eyed white. These two variants VERY seldom occur in the same standard (if ever - I couldn't find any reference where both are permitted by the standard).


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

why do people buy and import birds and do not know what they are?...lol..


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Maybe breed questions could be better answered in the show pigeon threads? Some of us who are crazed with genetics couldn't care less about breeds ;-)

What I would venture is that the first pair is a recessive white (bull eyed bird) and either a very good example of a pearl eyed ash-red homozygous grizzle, or a very selected form of pearl eyed pied (which would allow the eyes to stay light).

The second pair I would guess are dirty magpie marked blue, and maybe ice too.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> why do people buy and import birds and do not know what they are?...lol..


The breeder who imported them forgot the name of breed...

Becky you are right the second pair is Galician Highfliers. The first pair I just found it on the net it is (somborski high flyer- Serbian High flyer) . Check this Video >>>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCl6QEe-q_A


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Albannai said:


> The breeder who imported them forgot the name of breed...
> 
> Becky you are right the second pair is Galician Highfliers. The first pair I just found it on the net it is (somborski high flyer- Serbian High flyer) . Check this Video >>>
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCl6QEe-q_A


First pair are not Serbian highfliers. They look like Danzig highfliers to me.


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

outcold00 said:


> First pair are not Serbian highfliers. They look like Danzig highfliers to me.


I have Danzig highfliers and they are much different. Now I'm sure that is (somborski high flyer) becauce I have another magpie pair exactly same as the birds in the video, its origin from a (Sombor) in Serbia.

check this pic...


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok, they might be Somborski higfliers ( Sombor is a city in Serbia ) but they are not Serbian highfliers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They do remind me a lot of Danzigs but Danzigs have fanned tails and the head shape is a little different.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That magpied bird is called a Bacska Tumbler but also called Sombor Highflier in Romania. It's found on page 634 in the Encyclopedia of breeds. They do come in white so that might be what your new birds are. They are supposed to have pearl eyes unless they are white, in which they'd have bull eyes. Some magpies have bull eyes too. Apparently some whites can have pearl eyes as well.


----------

